# Chuck the Roast... OR Roast the Chuck??



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 31, 2004)

I bought about 4 Chuck Roasts.... each about 2.5 - 3 lbs.
I bought them because they are cheap... and have a lot of marble-ization in the meat. I know the more marblized the more fat.. the more tastey!   

But whats the best way to cook em? THe oven? In a big pot? How long should they be cooked in the oven or the pot? 
Also... I saw a recipe that included vinegar in the pot!!   
Whats up with THAT???  :? 

Have any good recipes for this? Also, to save on energy... I prefer using the range to cook it on. Unless your opinion is to cook it in the oven.   

THANKS!


----------



## scott123 (Mar 31, 2004)

Chuck roasts are capital T tough. Long slow moist cooking.  Pot roasting.  A dutch oven is nice because you can brown them and stew them in the same pot but a good heavy fry pan and a stock pot work well too.  A crock pot also works well. Pressure cookers also do well with tough cuts.

Brown the meat on all sides
Add mire poix (onions, carrot, celery), parsley
Simmer until tender (minimum 3 hours).

Some people brown the mire poix, some add the mire poix towards the end of cooking. I often do pot roast with only onions.

Vinegar? To each his own


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 1, 2004)

The recipe with vinegar was probably Sauerbraten, which is a german dish that is awesomely tasty. particularly when served with Hot German Potato Salad.
One other note on chuck. Due to the way beef is produced today, about the only cut left with any flavor at all is the chuck. Now...though this is traditionally a tougher cut of meat you CAN grill it. Just make sur it is rare and slice across the grain to shorten the tissue length. No, it will never be as tender as a ribeye...but it will taste better.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey guys... I tried what you said and it turned out REALLLLLY great! I had compliments from it... and I own it all to you!      8) 
I didnt put onion in though.... I put in cilantro instead. Though I love onions.... I just... well oddly enough I dont know WHY I changed it.    I guess I was trying to be a exotic chef. LOL!!!


----------



## Dove (Apr 3, 2004)

*Beef, Pork, Lamb...*

*I remember my Dad soaking a Chuck Roast in vinigar when I was growing up..he said it tenderized the meat.
Dove*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 3, 2004)

Well I did put apple cider vinegar in, and let me tell you.... I really enjoyed the flavor!! In fact (dont make fun of me) I put some in my chili last night while browning the ground beef. My 2 friends LOVED it!    ANd I must say that I enjoyed it alot too. Dove.... I think youre right with the tenderizer part. And its a nice flavor. Im sold.


----------



## Dove (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm glad you liked it..I don't remember if he rinsed the meat or not.Or if it was deluted with water. We are going back to the late "40's" Now I am dateing myself...
Dove


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey! I hope I'm not stepping on any toes posting a whole recipe, but, it's a chuck roast recipe, and well, I just love to share it. It's fork tender and delicious, and makes fantastic leftovers.


*Spicy Garlic Braised Chuck*

Prep time: 15 minutes
Cooking time: 6 hours 30 minutes
Difficulty: Idiotproof

Hardware:
Electric slow cooker of at least 3 quarts capacity
Spring-loaded tongs
Source of electricity for aforementioned slow cooker
Pepper grinder

Software:
2 to 4 pounds of beef chuck roast
3 cups dry red wine (personally, I use a very cheap, downright undrinkable Cabernet Savignon)
6 cloves garlic
3 tablespoons paprika
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1 tablespoon black pepper
2 teaspoons kosher salt

Apply dry ingredients evenly to both sides of roast. Suggested order would be salt, black pepper, garlic, paprika, then red pepper.

Pour three cups of wine into cooker, then place roast in, set to "LOW", and cover. Let cook for 3 hours, then switch to "HIGH". Wait 1 hour, then flip roast, and re-cover. Allow to cook for another 2.5 hours. Watch to make sure that liquid in cooker comes to very slow, gentle boil. If no occurs with 1 hour remaining in cooking time, search for other electrical outlets which may provide slightly higher voltage. After 6 and a half hours total cooking time, switch off cooker, unplug, and remove the roast to a plate using tongs. It should be ready to fall apart by now. Cut into individual portions and serve, or eat as-is if you're only cooking for yourself. Optionally, you may transfer liquid to a large saucepan and reduce it into a sauce.

(copyright 2004 Lee M. Janotta, so pass it around, but don't steal! You steal it, and I'll hunt you down and make you watch every culinary atrocity Emeril has ever put on film or tape!)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks LMJ!    I went shopping tonight.... I dont know WHAT happened, but the price for chuck roast went to $3.99 a pound!     So... Im going to try a different place.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2004)

Owch! 

Yeah, over $2.69 is getting a bit questionable, and that's highway robbery for chuck. Good luck!


----------



## LynnT (Sep 12, 2004)

Forgotten Roast

Line a baking pan with enough heavy duty foil to wrap the roast.  Put roast in the foil.  Add potato chunks. carrots cut into bite size pieces, and a couple of onions, cut in half, depending on size.  Cover the meat with a package of onion soup mix (or onion mushroom),  then a can of condensed cream of mushroom soup.  Seal the aluminum foil.  Roast at 200 for 4-4 1/2 hours.  Easy clean-up, too!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

LynnT said:
			
		

> Forgotten Roast
> 
> Line a baking pan with enough heavy duty foil to wrap the roast.  Put roast in the foil.  Add potato chunks. carrots cut into bite size pieces, and a couple of onions, cut in half, depending on size.  Cover the meat with a package of onion soup mix (or onion mushroom),  then a can of condensed cream of mushroom soup.  Seal the aluminum foil.  Roast at 200 for 4-4 1/2 hours.  Easy clean-up, too!



I was going to post that recipe. Its my favorite way to cook a chuck roast. Its so easy.


----------



## middie (Sep 12, 2004)

i make mine in a crock pot. just cover it with lipton gravy and forget about it for a few hours.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> i make mine in a crock pot. just cover it with lipton gravy and forget about it for a few hours.



Add a can of cream of mushroon soup to that.


----------



## middie (Sep 12, 2004)

ooh i think i can do that. sounds good


----------



## Otter (Sep 14, 2004)

Chuck roast rules! I make chuck roast at least twice a month, sometimes more. I do it pretty much like Scott. I brown it on the stove in the Dutch oven and then put it in a 325 degree oven for about 3 hours. I add mirepoix the last half of the cooking time. Personally, I think the onions are the most important addition, but then we like onions. I used to be able to buy it on sale for $1.99, but recently $2.29 is the best I can do.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's one for chuck steaks - if your roast isn't too, too big, you could use this:

MARINATED CHUCK STEAK


1/3 cup olive oil		
¼  cup honey		
¼  cup soy sauce
2T red wine vinegar 		
1T minced garlic	
1T minced ginger
1 chuck steak or flank steak

Mix all, marinate overnight; grill til medium rare.


----------

